# neutering/gaining weight??



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

alright so do they gain weight after being neutered?? im not 100% sure about neutering yet but im leaning towards haveing him fixed. i dont want him running, seeing how i live on a highway with heavy traffic. yard is fenced but he'll be able to jump it if he knows he can. help me out here plz
















sorry, im sure this has been an on going convo


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Neutering won't prevent him from jumping the fence for any reason except for breeding a female. This needs to be assisted with TRAINING. If you ever keep your dog in the fenced yard unsupervised or plan on it, install a kennel with a roof on it, one that is secure in the ground so he cannot dig through it or climb out of it. If you think your dog can jump the fence whenever he'd want to, then balls or no balls he will get out of that fence when he feels like trying. 

Yes, they can gain weight after neutering because of different metabolism requirements. Reduce his food intake accordingly or exercise him more and pay attention to his weight- if he gains, reduce food and increase exercise and if he loses, increase food. It's not that hard! Just check him on a weekly basis. If you cannot easily feel the ribs and see the last rib or two and a good uptuck to the waist nor see a nice, hourglass figure when you look at his back from the top down, then he needs to lose some pounds.







Make sure he maintains muscle and toning- this is healthy and looks fantastic!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I do believe that neutering a male keeps them from roaming. It has certainly worked with our male in the past. Once he was snipped he was quite content to stay home. Come to think of it, my husband reacted the same way.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree that neutering will have no effect on fence jumping. Perhaps he won't be jumping the fence to find female, but for other reasons. 

Maiya is a fence jumper just for the heck of it. I have to always go out with her to "babysit". 

Yes it *can* cause them to gain weight, but caloric adjustments will handle that.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

When I took Buddy to foster in October he was 6 years old and intact. He was also just over the weight I wanted him to be at 64 pounds.

Buddy was neutered within days of bringing him into my house. He was also switched to the good reduced fat food my dogs eat and exercised daily outside and by just running with my dogs. Since October his weight has dropped to a good 58 pounds and stayed there.

You should be able to easily maintain the weight you want for your dog after neutering, just as you would at different life stages.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only had a problem with one fence jumper, Ringer, who enjoyed visiting the old, spayed GSD next door. I resolved the problem before he was neutered. Other than that, I've never had a fence jumping problem with any of the Hooligans, neutered or not.







BUT ... Tex lost his virginity when the man who mowed my lawn (who was also the county animal control officer) left my gate open and Tex, who had been neutered for years, was deflowered by the tramp across the street.

I've never had a weight problem with any Hooligan - spayed, neutered, or left unaltered.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante was neutered at 14 months - gained weight but only because he wasn't mature yet


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was neutered at one year. He hit his adult weight around two and then maintained it until he hit five. Now that he's nearly six I'm having to watch his diet and exercise more closely, but I don't think it has anything to do with neutering-- more with being middle-aged. 

Cash is neutered and skinny as a rail, but he's only 15 months. I got him at the shelter so I have no idea when he was neutered.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i know cutting his balls isnt gonna keep him from jumping...im saying that i dont want him roaming bc HE WILL BE ABLE TO. anyway..thanks


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2i know cutting his balls isnt gonna keep him from jumping...im saying that i dont want him roaming bc HE WILL BE ABLE TO. anyway..thanks


Yikes! Easy there!









I think that's exactly the point trying to be made. HE WILL BE ABLE TO. Neutered or not he can and MIGHT jump the fence to roam. He may not be roaming for a female, but just because HE CAN. You don't need testicles to run amuck and sniff the neighborhood. Seeing that you live on a busy highway, I would be far more concerned about that then.......say.......*cough*..."his balls".









Yes, I agree that the issue of fence jumping should be a whole other thread, but you brought it up.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ok here's another question, will neutering slow his drive at all?? bc i may be trying out tyson for schH and i dont want him to lose his drive...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

For schutzhund, it's best to keep them intact at least through mental maturity (18-24 months of age or older) because that does allow for full drives to develop including aggression (yes there is such a thing as GOOD aggression). Of course, having an intact animal is a HUGE responsibility so make sure you can properly contain him and control him. Find ways to train around bitches in heat (that are also safely contained) or at least around their scent so he learns to mind at the highest level of distraction possible. Don't be tempted to breed him no matter how many of your neighbors ask for puppies! This is a big temptation to resist. Rather, keep attending your club, get titled, get hip/elbow certifications, know your puppy's ancestry, and if your club and your breeder and other people very knowledgeable in GSDs and schutzhund believe your dog is breedworthy, only then should you consider it but there are a ton more factors to consider as well. 

Again, seeing how you already fear about your fence, think long and hard about what your responsibilities will be with owning an intact animal and ensuring he cannot get loose. It is not something to be taken lightly!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

no, mine didnt gain weight, he eats regular dog food, adult....hes 8 now, hes gone from 87#-90# eats 3 cups kibble a day. Vet said he looks good. '
I think most people overfeed their dogs. 
Dont know about the fence jumping, mine has never tried but we have 6 ft fence.


----------

